# Water may have gotten in ears?



## SKing (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi, four days ago, I was giving my hedgie a footbath. At one point, I turned the faucet on a low setting to rinse some poo down the drain. Unfortunately, my hedgie ran toward that water and all or part of her head went beneath that stream of water. I immediately removed her from the bath and dried her head/face off, but I’m still unsure if any water got in her ears. 

The reason for this post is that in the past couple of days, I’ve noticed her every so often shake her head/quills like a dog would shake to dry off. She doesn't do it a lot, I've seen her do it like maybe 4 or 5 times, but I’m worried that she did in fact get water in her ears? I’m not sure what, if anything, I can do to get it out if there’s any in there? Also, anything specifically I should watch for at this point? 

As a precaution in case it may be an allergy/itchy thing instead of water in ears possibility, last night I also washed everything in her cage with no fabric softener because the previous clean liner and burrow strips that I replaced on that same day as the footbath, I had laundered with fabric softener for the 2nd time (unscented). Then I scrubbed her wheel with soapy water because I also that same day had started using a different brand of disinfectant wipes to clean her wheel that smell a LOT stronger than the brand I used until then. I will now use unscented baby wipes to spot clean.


Thank you.


----------

